# Chihiros Vivid 1 vs WRGB 2 Slim



## ludwig (11 Jun 2022)

I got 50 gallon tank, with 98cm length, my plants are mostly in the other half side, while other half being empty with just sand corner. 

Now I got good price for Vivid 1 second hand, which matches the price of the WRGB 2 Slim 90cm variant brand new. What should I go for? Can the new WRGB 2 Slim match or even beat old gen Vivid 1?

Also would like to hear some opinions on the length difference, 43 cm to 90 cm. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Cd2021 (13 Jun 2022)

Hi Ludwig, 

Not a direct answer but i have the WRGB2 and WRGB 2 Slim- both 90cm. And find there is quite a bit of difference.


----------



## Garuf (13 Jun 2022)

Cd2021 said:


> Hi Ludwig,
> 
> Not a direct answer but i have the WRGB2 and WRGB 2 Slim- both 90cm. And find there is quite a bit of difference.


In what way?


----------



## Cd2021 (14 Jun 2022)

Overall power. The WRGB is a lot more powerful, I run both on about 40% and there is a clear difference- a rough comparison 15-20% i'd say.

Thanks Chris


----------



## ludwig (14 Jun 2022)

Thanks, I went with the Vivid due to preference for all in one led.


----------



## cldskt (14 Jun 2022)

I always thought that 1x Vivid would be too short for a 90-cm tank, unless you are getting two. Depends on what kind of plants too I presume.


----------

